# cleaning up the poop



## rainbowmoon (Apr 8, 2007)

I have 2 new goats. right now they are living in my backyard. what's the best way to scoop the poop? rake, then shovel? is it compostable or is that a no no? any advice for a newbie?


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

rainbowmoon said:


> I have 2 new goats. right now they are living in my backyard. what's the best way to scoop the poop? rake, then shovel? is it compostable or is that a no no? any advice for a newbie?


hahahahah I had to sorry  We go in the barn every AM and get a little pail and little shovel (for beach) and clean all the berries up! 

Yes it is very compostable. all winter long with put all of it on our garden and went the snow went away the whole place was covered!!!! :baby04:


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

However you decide to gather the berries, you can put them directly on the garden without composting.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks! I know it was a dumb question, but I wanted to make sure there was no tricks/shortcuts I was unaware of before starting to scoop. lol.


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

we have our goats in our backyard too. There are berries everywhere. Makes me wish it was possible to run around with a wet vac. No haven't tried it just tempted to.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I use a wet vac to clean up the rabbit pellets. They go into the plastic canister/bucket and can be dumped out where I want them. I haven't tried it with goat pellets, but I bet it would work. Neighbors look at me a bit weird when they see me vacuuming the yard. One car even stopped and backed up to get another look. I just smiled and waved. LOL


----------



## rainbowmoon (Apr 8, 2007)

lol. that is too funny! :baby04: 


Spinner said:


> I use a wet vac to clean up the rabbit pellets. They go into the plastic canister/bucket and can be dumped out where I want them. I haven't tried it with goat pellets, but I bet it would work. Neighbors look at me a bit weird when they see me vacuuming the yard. One car even stopped and backed up to get another look. I just smiled and waved. LOL


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Spinner said:


> I use a wet vac to clean up the rabbit pellets. They go into the plastic canister/bucket and can be dumped out where I want them. I haven't tried it with goat pellets, but I bet it would work. Neighbors look at me a bit weird when they see me vacuuming the yard. One car even stopped and backed up to get another look. I just smiled and waved. LOL



I think all us hobby farmers should do that once a year! wonder if we would make the papers!!! :baby04: :baby04:


----------



## mtnmenagerie (Jun 16, 2007)

uhhhh.... i'm almost afraid to admit it........
but i have used a shop vac before! :hobbyhors 
i'm just glad someone mentioned, or i wouldnt have had the nerve to say a word.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

LOL... I have been wondering the same ting, thought it was souch a waste to not collect them for the garden but, HOW???? I did think about using a hand held dust buster.... Hubby suggested using one of the push brooms and long handled dust pans like they use in the restaurants.


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

OH gosh ain't it wonderful that at least once place in the world we are NORMAL! Gosh so glad to find you guys.


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

PETSNEGGS said:


> Hubby suggested using one of the push brooms and long handled dust pans like they use in the restaurants.


Thats what I use, an old broom and a dust pan. I just dump it right into the garden. When I clean out straw/hay from the ground I use a snow shovel. I never thought about using a shop vac......how about one of those leaf vacs that puts it into a bag, I have one of those......


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

I just use a wheelbarrow and a pitchfork and a big shovel to clean out once a year, in the spring. I do the "deep bedding" method where I spread down straw after cleaning it out, and then it just gets deeper and deeper, with more straw as a covering. We throw hay down from a loft, and a little comes off the bale with every throwing. So, the hay that came off the bale gets stale after a while, laying on the ground like that, and it makes good, munchable bedding.  Its gets more than a foot deep, and it makes a nice cushy bed and a springy walking surface, especially for older goats. They do most of the pooping inside, (not sure why) so the yard stays pretty grassy. Although it might be worth using that shop vac in the fall!  

If I get a wheelbarrow load with lots of poop, then it goes directly in the garden. If its with lots of straw, it either goes in the feild or compost pile.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Apr 8, 2007)

mine are in the backyard so I definitley need to clean it up! (at least weekly)

ugh. I don't have a wet vac and I don't think that will work for me anyway (great idea though!) as I am in the desert and my yard is rocks/weeds.

should be fun. think of me tomorrow morning as I'm scooping the poop!


----------



## celadon (Aug 23, 2006)

You are now a super dupper pooper scooper.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

April, do you have a dust buster??? try it and let us know.... Celadon...LOL ahahah did you say NORMAL????


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

Invite a bunch of kids over to find the black jelly beans?


----------



## Mommyto5 (Feb 6, 2006)

I have a question for those of you who mentioned putting the "poop" directly into the garden. I read in a book that goat poop needs to sit for three months before putting it into a "vegetable" garden because of the acid. Are you all saying that's not the case??


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I told hubby I wanted to use the shop back to clean up and he told me I was "certifiable!" Glad to see others have tried it. Now to convince him.

A leaf vac would be absolutely awesome - especially one of those that attaches to a riding mower or ATV. Then the neighbors wouldn't think I was quite so strange.


----------

